# How to Remove Fronk seats in MK4 HELP



## JNads18 (Jan 9, 2007)

*How to Remove Front seats in MK4 HELP*

I cant figure out how to get the seats out of my 2001 jetta. can someone help? asap plz


_Modified by JNads18 at 4:36 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: How to Remove Front seats in MK4 HELP (JNads18)*

first you need to remove the plastic trim on the seattracks should be 2 philips screws then slide the seat all the way to the rear and remove the 10mm bolt in the middle of the front seat on the floor, its kinda tucked up under the seat slide the seat forward a couple of inches and let it lock then the seat should be free enough to slide out the rear and out of the tracks. hope that helps


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: How to Remove Front seats in MK4 HELP (noshine)*

Well thats wierd my 2001 jetta had 2 13mm bolts in each seats i Took these off than i took the screws off the plastic and that was it..


----------

